# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Truyền Thông Modbus

## kentawin

Dear all,
Mình đang làm về các thiết bị có kết nối Modbus mà ko biết cách kết nối truyền thông , khai báo như thế nào .
Thiết bị của mình là loadcell , qua một bộ chuyển đổi tín hiệu có truyền thông Modbus RTU kết nối với máy tính .
Ai có kinh nghiệm về lĩnh vực này thì share kinh nghiệm với . Mình cảm ơn rất nhiều .

----------


## CKD

Kết nối modbus thì cũng thông qua rs232 thôi.
Protocol Modbus thì hỏi google để biết nó truyền những nội dung gì. Cụ thể có:
- address (id)
- function
- data
- error check
Lập trình thì phần lớn nó có thư viện rồi.

----------

